# Category options for Best Campsite Awards ?



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

I need options for the Best Campsite award for the forthcoming MHF Awards, please post your favourite campsites below and i will choose from these for the categories that members can vote on.

Can you ensure that any campsite mentioned is already included in the mhf campsite database so that members can see info on it etc


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Bunree CC site, near Fort William


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Amboise Municipal Campsite
Camping Les Ombrages de la Dordogne
Camping Conca d'Oro, Lake Maggiore
Camping Loreleyblick

I do hope all the recommended campsites have been entered into the MHF Campsite database.

Personally I think that only campsites that are in the database should be considered for entry in this category, if they are worth considering as the "Best" they should have been entered so we all know about them:roll:


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

can you break them down into ccc cc cl ect and also uk and non uk 
chapter


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Cambridge Camping and Caravan Club site.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Edinburgh (Marine Drive, Silerknowes). CC site.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Clachtoll Beach,Lochinver,Western Scotland


steve


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

CC Losehill, Castleton, Peak District
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1409

Standard CC fare, but what a location!

Dave


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Beaune Municipal in Burgundy.

Braemar CC Scotland

Maillezais Municipal, Vendee

Etc.......etc........etc.........  

Good luck with sorting out the options from this thread :? 

Sue


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Clover fields, Harpur Hill, Buxton. Newish site getting established, brilliant friendly owners.

PS Nice pic David, but of course "Lose hill" is just a bit further along the ridge :wink:


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Rowntree Park CC Site - If you can get in.

Pete


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Newhall farm Edingley Southwell
http://www.newhallfarm.co.uk/


----------



## larrywatters (Aug 21, 2007)

caravan club at Moreton-In-Marsh, Gloucestershire 
great place


----------



## dragonfly (Mar 10, 2007)

Parc Verger in the Limousin - open all year, serviced hardstandings, new sanitary facilities


----------



## sylke (Sep 10, 2007)

Stowford Farm Meadows, Combe Martin, N. Devon is the best imo.
How about the worst campsite category? :lol:


----------



## ramos (Nov 1, 2008)

http://www.hoburne.com/bashley_main.asp

A lovely site in the New Forest Holborne
Bashley


----------

